# Lebron on national tv hmm



## SamTheMan67

21 pts on 8-10 shooting in the 1st half, something with him and national tv i guess


----------



## Drewbs

end of hte 3rd, Lebron has been an offensive machine. 33 points on 13-18 shooting. Hes played a near flawless game so far. 

Is it just me or do the Pistons look flat. It may be cliche but I think they have become complacent, its not just because Ben is out but other than McDyess, hardly anyone out there looks like they are putting hte effort to make up for it.


----------



## felka

LeBronze will always be LeBronze.


----------



## md6655321

Rip is the only reason they havent been completely blown out the last three games.

Maybe Ben Wallace can get a few MVP votes now that we see how much they suck without him.

Overall I have been very disappointed with the Pistons this year. But, I have a rule that any fan of a team that has won a championship in the last three years has absolutely no right to complain about anything. So I wont.

ps Im glad people are beginning to realize how ridiculous the Lebron-Carmelo comparisons have been.


----------



## Ron Mexico

> Originally posted by <b>felka</b>!
> LeBronze will always be LeBronze.


yeah because he's the sole reason why they didn't get gold


----------



## SamTheMan67

wow lebron 2 striaght 3s


----------



## Drewbs

Good god. James is making Prince look like a fool, he should just stop guarding him and save himself some embarrassment before Bron lights him up again.


----------



## BG7

Talk about showing up for the occasion.


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan

Lebron is a MANIAC! What do you guys think his new career high will be tonight?


----------



## SamTheMan67

15-20 39 pts lol


----------



## HeinzGuderian

> Originally posted by <b>Drewbs</b>!
> Good god. James is making Prince look like a fool, he should just stop guarding him and save himself some embarrassment before Bron lights him up again.


Maybe now people will see that Prince's defense is a product of having Wallace squared?


----------



## Drewbs

I never saw Prince as a defensive stopper to be honest. It certainly helps that he has Wallace and Wallace, but I think the main reason why he has been able to hold his own is his length. He doesn't have the defensive anticipation and instincts of guys like Artest, Bowen, or Kirilenko, and the only reason Kobe was "shut down" in the finals was because they cut off his driving lane and Prince's length kept his jump shot inconsistent.


----------



## BG7

Cavs are going to have a heck of a year. Good job Lebron, good job Wade, BOO MELO.


----------



## Nevus

LeBron is a superstar. And the Cavaliers look like a very good team when they've got everything working like they do tonight.


----------



## BG7

1. Heat
2. Cavs
3. ???
4. ????
5. ????
6. ????
7. ????
8. ????

Looks like the East is beginning to take shape.


----------



## SamTheMan67

Dont get ahead of yourself detroit are still short maned and the champs but cavs can be a contender to mess around in the playoffs if lebron can carry our team, BTW NEW CAREER HIGH!


----------



## Ron Mexico

50 point watch : Lebron 43


----------



## hobojoe

43, a new career high for LeBron. He still has 3+ minutes to go in the game. He also has 6 boards, 5 assists and 3 steals.


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan

> Originally posted by <b>BabyBlueSlugga7</b>!
> 1. Heat
> 2. Cavs
> 3. ???
> 4. ????
> 5. ????
> 6. ????
> 7. ????
> 8. ????
> 
> Looks like the East is beginning to take shape.



Holy cow! 43 points!!

1. Heat 
2. Cavs
.....
.....
15. Bulls


----------



## futuristxen

Good god what a game for Lebron. Basically a perfect performance. Wonder why Larry Brown didn't find this kid more minutes in the olympics...oh yeah that's right...Richard Jefferson needed his minutes. Larry Brown is looking like a dunce this year. Between Lebron, Amare, and Wade...


----------



## Drewbs

> Originally posted by <b>SamTheMan67</b>!
> Dont get ahead of yourself detroit are still short maned and the champs but cavs can be a contender to mess around in the playoffs if lebron can carry our team, BTW NEW CAREER HIGH!


Detroit has been nothing special so far. Their defense has not been good and thier offense has been average.


----------



## BG7

Kudos Lebron.


----------



## SamTheMan67

lol im the most diehard cavs fan here but imt rying not to be too biased


----------



## futuristxen

I doubt he gets to 50. I wish he would though. It's beeen that kind of night.


----------



## felka

Still LeBronze.


----------



## SamTheMan67

bron out 43 points , LJ IN!


----------



## futuristxen

LUKE JACKSON!!! Is ARENAS WATCHING!?


----------



## Johnny Mac

Except the Pistons will actually be 1st in the east. Cavs look good though, and now that Stern took out the Pacers, the Cavs window of opportunity is wide open.


----------



## Drewbs

LUKE!

Its like Detroit's Darko as the human Victory cigar


----------



## Ron Mexico

Lebron benched 43 points is still great


----------



## SamTheMan67

DARKO AND LJ!!


----------



## SamTheMan67

LUKE FOr 3!!


----------



## Tom

LJ still need to work on his defense, he let Hamilton score 27


----------



## futuristxen

Luke Jackson ain['t scurred.


----------



## Drewbs

LUKE WITH A NEW CAREER HIGH!

Both LJ's are having career nights lol.


----------



## Ron Mexico

wow just heard the c-word on national tv, Luke Jackson was injured or just not playing?


----------



## futuristxen

> Originally posted by <b>Tom</b>!
> LJ still need to work on his defense, he let Hamilton score 27


He was guarding Prince.


----------



## Nevus

Yes! Luke!  Luke looks good.


----------



## Pan Mengtu

Darko looked like a scrub, as per usual.


----------



## BigMike

It's remarkable that LBJ is so good so early on.

Good god, he's 19!


----------



## Pan Mengtu

LeBron, Boozer, Z

That's what "could have been". You'd be a top 4 seed for sure. You might be anyways.


----------



## SamTheMan67

amazing 15-22 43 points / 6 rebounds / 5 assists / 3 steals in 38 minutes! he could have easily had 50 if he played like a dog like silas usually plays him


----------



## PacersguyUSA

> Originally posted by <b>Pan Mengtu</b>!
> Darko looked like a scrub, as per usual.


But did you catch his snazzy rebound with nobody within 20 ft? He snatched it in with authority!


----------



## JoeD

Darko did nothing, so I don't see how he looked like a scrub.


----------



## Pan Mengtu

> Originally posted by <b>PacersguyUSA</b>!
> 
> 
> But did you catch his snazzy rebound with nobody within 20 ft? He snatched it in with authority!


Not true. He struggled with the air, but eventually fought it off to take it himself.


----------



## Pan Mengtu

> Originally posted by <b>JoeD</b>!
> Darko did nothing, so I don't see how he looked like a scrub.


He looked like he was lost in the woods. Like he didn't know what to do. He had an opportunity to post up at one point but instead went out to set a pick that wasn't needed. He looked like a scrub. Get over your denial. He's not ready.


----------



## futuristxen

Is it something of a condemnation on Larry Brown's coaching that Darko looks as lost today as he did last year? He really has no idea what he's supposed to do out on the court.


----------



## JoeD

My denial? I don't expect anything out of Darko. But I don't think he did anything wrong tonight. In fact, he didn't have an airball so it was a good Darko game.


----------



## ChiBron

No F'N way i thought LeBron would be the scorer we're seeing right now in just his 2nd season!! Last year i noticed he was very mediocre at creating his own shot in the halfcourt. He had a hard time blowing past guyz off his first step(usually needed a screen to consistently attack the basket). But boy has he proven me wrong. He's not only blowing past guyz.....he's doing all kinds of spin moves, up and unders and just straight up sick athletic plays out of where. And he was/is already IMO the most explosive open court player in the league. 

Bottomline - He's sick and a top 5 player in the league RIGHT NOW.


----------



## JoeD

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> Is it something of a condemnation on Larry Brown's coaching that Darko looks as lost today as he did last year? He really has no idea what he's supposed to do out on the court.


You really have to wonder how after a year in the NBA anyone can look so clueless, so I'd say yes. LB gives Darko a ton of one on one time too. 

Sometimes I wonder where we'd be with Carlisle. He got coach of the year but I guess he was required to win the title each year.


----------



## Cap

LeBron is such a Jordan wannabe. Look at the way he stuck out his tongue after he hit that 3-pointer. Then there's his jersey number and his swagger. Just be your own man LeBron!

:laugh:


----------



## jdg

> Originally posted by <b>felka</b>!
> Still LeBronze.


Larry Bronze what?


----------



## kisstherim

> Originally posted by <b>EHL</b>!
> LeBron is such a Jordan wannabe. Look at the way he stuck out his tongue after he hit that 3-pointer. Then there's his jersey number and his swagger. Just be your own man LeBron!
> 
> :laugh:


how did he score 43 pts?FGM-A: 15-22, 3GM-A:2-3,FTM-A:11-12.
But how will Kobe score 43 pts? FGM-A:15-40?

and L.James' FGP this season so far:47.7%,how about Kobe's?

That's the difference.


----------



## kisstherim

(wrong post,deleted by myself)


----------



## jdg

> Originally posted by <b>kisstherim</b>!
> 
> 
> how did he score 43 pts?FGM-A: 15-22, 3GM-A:2-3,FTM-A:11-12.
> But how will Kobe score 43 pts? FGM-A:15-40?
> That's the difference.


Alright, as a regular Kobe hater, I went to back up your point, and found out that you are only partly right. Kobe's 41 point game this season:

FGM-A: 14-31 3PM-A: 2-8 FTM-A: 11-12

But the most important stat of that evening: Lakers 113 - Magic 122.


----------



## Cap

> Originally posted by <b>kisstherim</b>!
> 
> 
> how did he score 43 pts?FGM-A: 15-22, 3GM-A:2-3,FTM-A:11-12.
> But how will Kobe score 43 pts? FGM-A:15-40?
> 
> and L.James' FGP this season so far:47.7%,how about Kobe's?
> 
> That's the difference.


_Swoosh_ is the sound of the point going right over your head.


----------



## SamTheMan67

cmon save kobe vs lebron for another time


----------



## kisstherim

> Originally posted by <b>SamTheMan67</b>!
> cmon save kobe vs lebron for another time


he started it.


> Originally posted by <b>EHL</b>!
> LeBron is such a Jordan wannabe. Look at the way he stuck out his tongue after he hit that 3-pointer. Then there's his jersey number and his swagger. Just be your own man LeBron!
> 
> :laugh:


----------



## Pioneer10

> Originally posted by <b>felka</b>!
> Still LeBronze.


Stop trying to bait people. Amazing that people expect so much from a 19 yo kid that they think in the 11.4 MINUTES A GAME he averaged in the Olympics is enough for him to change the fortunes of USA basketball. Ridiculous: Lebron looked like the second best player behind Duncan in the Olympics in his limited time. He also looked like the team's best passer and athlete. Blame the coach who didn't play "Lebronze" and USA basketball for not inviting Michael Redd when Ray Allen decided not to come


----------



## LOYALTY

> Originally posted by <b>Pioneer10</b>!
> 
> 
> Amazing that people expect so much from a 19 yo kid that they think in the 11.4 MINUTES A GAME he averaged in the Olympics is enough for him to change the fortunes of USA basketball.



I don't know. I guess they expected LeBron to score and rebound and assist while he was sitting on the bench. I think Larry Brown had an age policy in the Olympics. "You must be 25 or older to get significant minutes on my Olympic Team".


----------



## JT

*whatever happened to D?*



> Originally posted by <b>SPMJ</b>!
> Bottomline - He's sick and a top 5 player in the league RIGHT NOW.


Damn, guess defense doesn't matter anymore.


----------



## futuristxen

*Re: whatever happened to D?*



> Originally posted by <b>sherako</b>!
> 
> 
> Damn, guess defense doesn't matter anymore.


It's not like T-Mac ever played any defense to get into the top 5. Or Kobe for that matter.

Give Lebron a little time. He'll win defensive player of the year some year. He's got too much talent on the defensive end. He's definitely got a great base to work with defensively. And you saw in the olympics that he is capable of ratcheting his defense up to that level.


----------



## Yao Mania

MVP! MVP! MVP!

He plays like if he was on a playground, absolutely insane.


----------



## SamTheMan67

*Re: whatever happened to D?*



> Originally posted by <b>sherako</b>!
> 
> 
> Damn, guess defense doesn't matter anymore.


Yeah ask your boy melo and cwebb nowadays


----------



## Mongolmike

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> Is it something of a condemnation on Larry Brown's coaching that Darko looks as lost today as he did last year? He really has no idea what he's supposed to do out on the court.


Yes. If Larry Brown was the coach of the Cavs, LeBron would've only played 10-12 minutes a game last year, and would not of been even in contention for ROY. This year, Brown MIGHT play LeBron 20 minutes a game, and not be happy about having to do so.


----------



## djtoneblaze

Lebron is actually a pretty good defensive player.


----------



## E.H. Munro

> Originally posted by <b>Cometsbiggestfan</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> Holy cow! 43 points!!
> 
> 1. Heat
> 2. Cavs
> .....
> .....
> 15. Bulls


I think that you're seriously overrating the Bulls.


----------



## Torgo

> I think that you're seriously overrating the Bulls


I agree.


1. Heat
2. Cavs
.....
.....
15. Wake Forest 
16. Kansas 
17.Georgia Tech 
18. Bulls


That's better. ':grinning:'

And yes, I am still bitter about "the shot" so I am reveling in this.



And another thing... 11 minutes per game in the Olympics this, Larry Brown.
:fire:


----------



## Cap

*Re: Re: whatever happened to D?*



> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> 
> 
> It's not like T-Mac ever played any defense to get into the top 5. Or Kobe for that matter.
> 
> Give Lebron a little time. He'll win defensive player of the year some year. He's got too much talent on the defensive end. He's definitely got a great base to work with defensively. And you saw in the olympics that he is capable of ratcheting his defense up to that level.


We saw in the Olympics that he could play great defense off the bench against slower international players. So far this season, we continue to see he has no chance reaching Tmac, let alone Kobe's level, of defensive prowess. Your boy's a matador. Olay!


----------



## John

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> Good god what a game for Lebron. Basically a perfect performance. Wonder why Larry Brown didn't find this kid more minutes in the olympics...oh yeah that's right...Richard Jefferson needed his minutes. Larry Brown is looking like a dunce this year. Between Lebron, Amare, and Wade...


1) Needs the ball to be effective.
2) Hogging the ball in transition to score his points in second half.
3) Pathetic "try to use everything but couldnt" score on Dervin Ham in pure isolation plays.


1] Marbury does better than him if you want a hogging guard
2] Sorry, if Brown was gutys to play one man team, Iverson is the one hogging, the ball, the guy hogged the ball hsi way to the NBA finals once.
3) lol if international will play man to man defense once espeically James liked to take his time to make a move.

I did watch the game!


----------



## J19

> Originally posted by <b>John</b>!
> 
> 
> 1) Needs the ball to be effective.
> 2) Hogging the ball in transition to score his points in second half.
> 3) Pathetic "try to use everything but couldnt" score on Dervin Ham in pure isolation plays.
> 
> 
> 1] Marbury does better than him if you want a hogging guard
> 2] Sorry, if Brown was gutys to play one man team, Iverson is the one hogging, the ball, the guy hogged the ball hsi way to the NBA finals once.
> 3) lol if international will play man to man defense once espeically James liked to take his time to make a move.
> 
> I did watch the game!




You act like hogging the ball is a bad thing all the time, when Marbury hogs the ball it turns out to be a positive effect either scoring or making the assist, unlike Francis


----------



## Greg Ostertag!

> Originally posted by <b>John</b>!
> 
> 
> 1) Needs the ball to be effective.
> 2) Hogging the ball in transition to score his points in second half.
> 3) Pathetic "try to use everything but couldnt" score on Dervin Ham in pure isolation plays.
> 
> 
> 1] Marbury does better than him if you want a hogging guard
> 2] Sorry, if Brown was gutys to play one man team, Iverson is the one hogging, the ball, the guy hogged the ball hsi way to the NBA finals once.
> 3) lol if international will play man to man defense once espeically James liked to take his time to make a move.
> 
> I did watch the game!


You make some good points, some surface... but let's face it, the Cavs system = wins at the moment, John boy.

As an aside, do you feel threatened by poster named 'Big John'?


----------



## John

> Originally posted by <b>Greg Ostertag!</b>!
> 
> 
> You make some good points, some surface... but let's face it, the Cavs system = wins at the moment, John boy.
> 
> As an aside, do you feel threatened by poster named 'Big John'?


Dallas won regular season year after year, so?
Dont just judge games in regular season. Have you ever thought of if the team would play the style like they are in playoff games?


----------



## Greg Ostertag!

Ah, yes... but Dallas' style is based on the jumpshot, Cleveland's style is slashing to the rack like Penny and MJ's in their prime (although I'm not sure if we saw the latter in his prime )


----------



## Greg Ostertag!

Also, LeBron can be isolated in the post against whatever sucker happens to be guarding him for high percentage points. <-- good playoff basketball (see TD and KG)

...and if LBJ gets doubled teamed he can kick it out to Big Z for the 3! LMAO


----------



## Pan Mengtu

He's not a top5 player right now. He will be, probably in only a couple of years, but he's not right now. He has flashes where he looks like a top5 player, like last night, but overall he still needs to polish up his game before he could be considered top5. That will only take experience, and for most that would be a few years, but for LeBron it's only a couple, tops.


----------



## John

> Originally posted by <b>Greg Ostertag!</b>!
> Ah, yes... but Dallas' style is based on the jumpshot, Cleveland's style is slashing to the rack like Penny and MJ's in their prime (although I'm not sure if we saw the latter in his prime )


But the guy slashes to the rack when using picks and in transitions where any players would always have half step on the defenders.

That's what I meant, he needed pure explosiveness to get to the rack in playoff time. Jordan had it, Penny had it, Kobe and Carter had it, James doesnt and will never have it.


----------



## John

> Originally posted by <b>Greg Ostertag!</b>!
> Also, LeBron can be isolated in the post against whatever sucker happens to be guarding him for high percentage points. <-- good playoff basketball (see TD and KG)
> 
> ...and if LBJ gets doubled teamed he can kick it out to Big Z for the 3! LMAO


TD and KG are big mens, they get their ball in *Deep* lowpost area! James, the guards usually post up in highpost to midpost area where they still need at least few dribbles to get deeper position.


----------



## Greg Ostertag!

> Originally posted by <b>John</b>!
> James doesnt and will never have it.


What if he were to work his *** off... and say, get older.


----------



## John

> Originally posted by <b>Greg Ostertag!</b>!
> 
> 
> What if he were to work his *** off... and say, get older.


Nothing against you Greg, but explosiveness is something you cant practice and teach. You can improve your slashing ability if with your superior ball handling move, but in certain situations, you do need pure explosiveness.

Just liek Aaron Mackie was great defensively on Kobe in few years back but he couldnt guard Carter. 

Kobe played great defense on Carter beause Carter wasnt so savy with the baskeball.

But between the 2, dribbling is practiceable but not your first step.

See the difference?


----------



## Greg Ostertag!

I think you'll find that it is quite possible, with the adequate work, to build explosiveness. I mean, that's what weights are for ain't it?


----------



## Greg Ostertag!

I'm interested on your thoughts on Dwyane Wade's slashing ability, Johnathan. > than Lebron? You see, it's probably got more to do with his killer crossover than explosive first step isn't it?

What if LeBron were to bring handsome crossover to his game?


----------



## John

> Originally posted by <b>Greg Ostertag!</b>!
> I'm interested on your thoughts on Dwyane Wade's slashing ability, Johnathan. > than Lebron? You see, it's probably got more to do with his killer crossover than explosive first step isn't it?
> 
> What if LeBron were to bring handsome crossover to his game?


Nice lead. When I studied that Wayne Wade beated the buzzer against Memphis or whatever teams. I can tell you he will never be the first option type of player.

Dont watch his upper body when replay shows, watch his feet!

a) He clearly had to use an extra 2 feet planned on the floor to hosit the jumper.

i) He was against scrub, and he shouldnt have a mindset of shooting a pull up jumper if you could get to the hoop like Carter, Kobe and Jordan in his prime.


----------



## Pan Mengtu

I'm pretty sure the Cavs will make the playoffs now. Even though LeBron is going to trail off some, they still have a solid team. Z has been better this year. Gooden is better than expected. And LeBron's leadership really rubs off onto the other players.

Where they'll end up is what's going to be interesting. They play in the toughest division in the east, with Detroit, Indiana, and Milwaukee. Indiana isn't going to be great until Jackson and O'Neal come back, but Detroit and Milwaukee are still better than the Cavs.

I think they can end up around 5 or 6th seed in the east, which would put them in line to come out with an upset, a mild upset, of a 3 or 4 seed. I think they can make the second round.


----------



## SamTheMan67

Pan i respect your opinion , but I don't think denying him top 5 this year is gonna happen..


----------



## Drewbs

He is playing like a top 5 player, but you have to think about Kobe, Duncan, Garnett, McGrady, and Shaq who have years of the same high performance that Lebron has showed (even if they aren't doing so hot right now, but Kobe, Tmac and Shaq are all in entirely new scenerios, learning new systems and Duncan and KG are playing well as usual).

Anyway, I kind of agree with what John is saying. Lebron doesn't use his first step to blow past any defenders. Theres an obvious difference watching him slash to the hoop than watching Carter, Jordan, Kobe, etc. If James can get a step on his defender he can get to the basket with ease, but he seems to sometimes struggle with creating that first step without a screen in a half court setting. He can't just out of nowhere explode to the rim if you isolate him 1 on 1 with a good defender.


----------



## JoeD

I'm glad someone else noticed Lebron couldn't get past Darvin in isolation  Unfortunately that was about the Pistons best defense all game, a lot of people would of got 43 on it.

Lebron's superstar traveling that seemed pretty blatant on one play (I'm sure there were many that game) really annoyed me because it was on a man who got called for traveling a few games, in an Olympics caliber call (Prince).

Not that I didn't think Lebron played great, but that's been covered.


----------



## Nevus

Why is LeBron going to come back to Earth this season? He's not overacheiving... he's always had the talent to play this way. He's probably going to get _better_ as the season goes on.


----------



## futuristxen

> Originally posted by <b>Nevus</b>!
> Why is LeBron going to come back to Earth this season? He's not overacheiving... he's always had the talent to play this way. He's probably going to get _better_ as the season goes on.


True Ballscientist here. The rest of you are surface posters. Here is a man who knows the score. yessir.

As far as this idea about Lebron not being explosive and Darvin Hamm being a defensive stopper...well...remember when Gerald Wilkins was considered the Jordan Stoopper? Or Ruben Patterson the Kobe stopper? Lebron chose to take a bad shot on Ham once. And all of a sudden Ham can guard Lebron? Naw. Lebron was eating up Hamilton and Prince all night. The Pistons tried everything to stop Lebron and were showed to have nothing. When they tried to focus their defense on him, Lebron created layups and open 3's for his teammates. When they turned their heads he was at the rim finishing...and I think that's one thing that's not discussed, is Lebron's finishing touch around the basket. I think he's one of the better ones around the basket at finishing, and he's got very strong hands. you don't see him get stripped at all when he goes to the basket, and he can finish with the soft touch and creativity at the basket with either hand.

In transition there is no one faster than Lebron. Did you see that play where Rip Hamilton tried to stop Lebron on the break? Lebron was too fast and too strong, and just went where he wanted to. There isn't a player in the league who can pull down a rebound or get a steal like Lebron and run the break like he does. He's the best fast break player in the league, the only player in his league is Jason Kidd and and Allen Iverson, and both of them are small fries.

Again, you talk about explosion, remember that move again on Hamilton where he acted like he was going to slow it up, and then blew by Hamilton and the entire Pistons defense to get the layup. He's got another gear he can kick into. I think people are mistaking the fact that he plays very in control with a lack of explosiveness. Lebron is the Tim Duncan of perimeter players. He's very smooth and calculating. You can see him when he has the ball mentally probing the defense for weaknesses. Whether it's a drive or a pass or a pull up J on an unsuspecting defender, it's a thing of beauty to watch.


----------



## NYKBaller

1. Heat
2. Cavs
3. Knicks
4. Pistons
5. Wizards
6. Orlando
7. 76ers
8. Pacers


----------



## 4-For-Snapper

> Originally posted by <b>felka</b>!
> Still LeBronze.


You must be a special kind of stupid.


----------



## Spriggan

LeBron's no Peyton Manning.


----------



## J19

> Originally posted by <b>NYKBaller</b>!
> 1. Heat
> 2. Cavs
> 3. Knicks
> 4. Pistons
> 5. Wizards
> 6. Orlando
> 7. 76ers
> 8. Pacers



Heat
Cavs
Knicks
Pistons
76ers
Pacers
Orlando
Wizards (this is a good team, they'll probably prove me wrong)


----------



## Ruff Draft

> Originally posted by <b>BabyBlueSlugga7</b>!
> 1. Heat
> 2. Cavs
> 3. ???
> 4. ????
> 5. ????
> 6. ????
> 7. ????
> 8. ????
> 
> Looks like the East is beginning to take shape.


1. Wade
2. James


Loos like the rookies are beginning to take shape.


----------



## BengalDuck

> Originally posted by <b>XMATTHEWX</b>!
> 
> 
> 1. Wade
> 2. James
> 
> 
> Loos like the rookies are beginning to take shape.


bahahahhahahahhhahahahhahhahhhaahhahahahahhahaha


----------



## John

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> 
> 
> True Ballscientist here. The rest of you are surface posters. Here is a man who knows the score. yessir.
> 
> As far as this idea about Lebron not being explosive and Darvin Hamm being a defensive stopper...well...remember when Gerald Wilkins was considered the Jordan Stoopper? Or Ruben Patterson the Kobe stopper? Lebron chose to take a bad shot on Ham once. And all of a sudden Ham can guard Lebron? Naw. Lebron was eating up Hamilton and Prince all night. The Pistons tried everything to stop Lebron and were showed to have nothing. When they tried to focus their defense on him, Lebron created layups and open 3's for his teammates. When they turned their heads he was at the rim finishing...and I think that's one thing that's not discussed, is Lebron's finishing touch around the basket. I think he's one of the better ones around the basket at finishing, and he's got very strong hands. you don't see him get stripped at all when he goes to the basket, and he can finish with the soft touch and creativity at the basket with either hand.
> 
> In transition there is no one faster than Lebron. Did you see that play where Rip Hamilton tried to stop Lebron on the break? Lebron was too fast and too strong, and just went where he wanted to. There isn't a player in the league who can pull down a rebound or get a steal like Lebron and run the break like he does. He's the best fast break player in the league, the only player in his league is Jason Kidd and and Allen Iverson, and both of them are small fries.
> 
> Again, you talk about explosion, remember that move again on Hamilton where he acted like he was going to slow it up, and then blew by Hamilton and the entire Pistons defense to get the layup. He's got another gear he can kick into. I think people are mistaking the fact that he plays very in control with a lack of explosiveness. Lebron is the Tim Duncan of perimeter players. He's very smooth and calculating. You can see him when he has the ball mentally probing the defense for weaknesses. Whether it's a drive or a pass or a pull up J on an unsuspecting defender, it's a thing of beauty to watch.


1) I wasnt saying Ham is a great defensive stopper. But Silas thought James could beat Ham off the dribble so Silas called a few isolation plays out. When Prince was on James, anyone see James, or the team isolated against Prince? Not a chance, if you know something has no chance of success, dont do it, just like James use picks to free up himself against Prince.

2) The hesisiation moves if you talking about James against Hamilition on the break, 1) It is really loss of art there, not smooth at all. 2) It is predictable since so many youngters like James, Joe Johnson, Wayne Wade are over using it. If Hamilition was as smart as I am, you would know it was coming. Any like I said, James got his move on the break, HALF FREAKING STEPS ON defenders!


----------



## DJRaz

you people still holding to these notions that lebron's game is full of holes and/or he's got a long way to go (say more than a year) to become an elite player in the league.

nonsense. poppycock.

"He hit some hard shots," said Tayshaun Prince, who was outscored 43-4 in his matchup with James. "He's the hardest guy in the league to guard. His speed, quickness and athletic ability are unmatched."

i'm sure some of you posters can ball but i really doubt you are a better defender (or judge of nba talent) than tayshaun prince.

stop the denial, most have. us homers knew 4-5 years ago that this day was coming, the beautiful part is none of us believed he'd be wearing the local uniform. basketball fans who understand the business of the game (meaning they ignored the hype and went on actual performance) figured out real quick that this kid is a prodigy and is the farthest thing from harold miner ever. but you people who get all caught up in the cult of personality and also seem to not actually watch many games keep dissin this kid like he's nothing more than a decent youngster.

he just broke magic johnson's record for the youngest ever to do put up some offensive stats (i forget the stats). 

he is breaking all-time league wide records already.
he is getting better every day.
he just OWNED the defending champs. 
(it's not too early for a message game)

he is building his legend as we type so save your posts you last few lebron haters! funny reading later on. hey i secretly hoped and believed that ronny harper would be better than mike jordan before quickly and embarrassingly realizing my ignorance. we all mistakes. won't it suck to be the last guy in the bar hating on lebron when he slams home what might end up being the most insane classic nba play ever? 

i was 6th row floor the other night. i was honored to see a legend in the making that close. no joke, he is starting to treat the nba guys (even the defensive specialists) like high school kids. wait till he gets good.


----------



## futuristxen

> Originally posted by <b>DJRaz</b>!
> no joke, he is starting to treat the nba guys (even the defensive specialists) like high school kids. wait till he gets good.


Heh. I love this last part. Your posts as always are a joy to read.


----------



## E.H. Munro

Hey everyone, true ballchemist here (I sell Dennis Rodman his drugs), the rest of you are just junkies. Sorry, it had to be said.

Anyway, John, I think you're seriously underrating LBJ's first step, the man has an extra gear. But what really gets me is the way he anticipates the defense. It's almost like the opponents are moving in slow motion. That pass to Ira Newble in the Detroit game is a great example of what I am talking about. Just as Detroit trapped him, and Hamilton moved to cover Z 'Bron threaded a pass to Rip's now open man for an easy two. How many other second year players would have anticipated Detroit's defensive rotation like that?


----------



## E.H. Munro

> Originally posted by <b>Torgo</b>!
> 
> 
> I agree.
> 
> 
> 1. Heat
> 2. Cavs
> .....
> .....
> 15. Wake Forest
> 16. Kansas
> 17.Georgia Tech
> 18. Bulls
> 
> 
> That's better. ':grinning:'


I think you forgot UConn & Syracuse.


----------



## SamTheMan67

lebron tonight OFF of national tv
9-13
20pts/8ast/6reb/3steals and the game winning block on pierce


----------



## Johnny Mac

> Originally posted by <b>John</b>!
> 2) It is predictable since so many youngters like James, Joe Johnson, *Wayne Wade* are over using it. If Hamilition was as smart as I am, you would know it was coming. Any like I said, James got his move on the break, HALF FREAKING STEPS ON defenders!


The subtle disrespect you show for players you don't like is incredible, they are true scrubs.


----------



## John

> Originally posted by <b>ehmunro</b>!
> Anyway, John, I think you're seriously underrating LBJ's first step, the man has an extra gear. But what really gets me is the way he anticipates the defense. It's almost like the opponents are moving in slow motion. That pass to Ira Newble in the Detroit game is a great example of what I am talking about. Just as Detroit trapped him, and Hamilton moved to cover Z 'Bron threaded a pass to Rip's now open man for an easy two. How many other second year players would have anticipated Detroit's defensive rotation like that?


1) I never said james firts step is bad, but he is not in the first tier level like Carter/Kobe/Iverson/And Jordan in his prime. You need that "everyone knos it is coming first step but still couldnt be stopped" inorder for you to WIN a championship as a first scoring option as a swingman. James can be as smart as all you want in the flow of the game. But when it counts, there is no "take it when it's there", you would be the enforcer to force things for your teams. Those sometimes passing/somtimes scoring abaility when it counts especially in the NBA finals level will not ever succeed.

2) It's glad that you bought up the thing, because at least 2 occassiosn I saw James did pass to someone for jumper. 2 things I can conclude here.

1) James one play against Ham, and one against Prince he held on the ball to quite long? Why? He couldnt even make a move, or he knew he couldnt score on them on pure isolation. Against Ham, he made a cross pass to someone for a J. Yeah, seems like nice pass to casual fans, but to me, this is the type of guy I would trade because no role players would hit THAT shot when it counts consistently unless there was major collapse on the superstar so role players had enough time/space to make the shot. But dont forget, despite the major collapse defensively, the Jordans the Kobes, never relie on their role players MUST MAKE SHOTS consistently to win.

2) James one play against Prince, I think Richard made a huge mistake that he thought Prince wouldnt guard James one on one so he kind of cheated to force James got the ball out of his hands, but I thought that was actually what James wanted to him to do. You cant win as a decoy when it counts in the playoff games. Yeah, he is much like Penny Hardaway in his prime, of course not as smooth, not as arted but Penny in his prime got to the hoop at will when it counts. James? Poor man Tracy Mcgrady.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

I'm not so sure you can say that Jordan didn't rely on his role players to consistently hit big shots. In fact quite the opposite, until he began to trust his teammates and set up guys like Paxson, Kerr, etc. MJ didn't win anything as the primary wing player. 


James might not be a pure scorer in the mold of a Kobe or Jordan, but there is a reason his teammates like Ilgauskas are always open for jumpshots down the stretch and they have the confidence to knock them down. He keeps them involved in the game while still getting his #'s efficiently. 

We'll have to wait and see if he can keep it up in the playoffs.


----------

